# ما هي طريقة ترقيم الاجهزة الطبية لعمل برنامج صيانة؟



## alaaroi1 (23 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
اريد ان ابدأ بعمل برنامج صيانة للاجهزة الطبية التي تقع تحت مسئوليتي في المستشفى 
واريد ان ان اعرف الطريقة الاستاندرد لعمل ترقيم للاجهزة الطبية لمن يملك الدراية الأكيدة 
والشكر مسبق للجميع ........ *​


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (23 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا اخي الكريم
بخصوص الترقيم هنالك الترقيم اليدوي والترقيم الالي
الترقيم الالي يكون عبر البرنامج الذي تقوم تسجيل فيه بيانات الاجهزة الطبيه

الترقيم اليدوي انك تقوم بوضع الارقام يدويا 

ارفقت لك صورة توضح طريقة الترقيم... اتمنئ تستفيد منها
دمت بود


----------



## alaaroi1 (24 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي المهندس السنيدي 
وكنت اشتي اسألك عن الصورة الحلوة الواضحة .. هل هي الطريقة العالمية للترقيم ام اجتهاد منك ؟ وهي على فكرة طريقة في غاية الروعة وتحتوي على اهم معلومات الجهاز


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (24 أبريل 2012)

هذه الطريقة المتعارف عليها وبعض المستشفيات كانت تمشي عليها
ولكن اعتبر قديمة بس تطور عملية الاحصاء والعد عن طريق الباركودي


----------



## alaaroi1 (24 أبريل 2012)

.................................................................
*اشكرك اخي المهندس السنيدي وسأبدأ عملية الترقيم بهذه الطريقة ان شاء الله *
.................................................................


----------



## فتوح محمد شحاته (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل عملكم هذا


----------

